# Mark Forums Read



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

Maybe I missed it....
Is there a button on the main page of the forums to mark "all forums read", instead of having to enter each forum and marking each one read?

Thank.
Keech


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, there is.

It depends on which "skin" U are using to view the sight (there is a detailed post on skins here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2397 ) - There are 3 different skins to the website.

My fav, Hexfluid is the Orange and blue colored skin. The "Mark All forums Read" is at the bottom of the main page.

On the dark colored skin (black and grey - it's called "Backslash Fluid" - U must click on the drop down menus at the top of the main page - Click on "Quick links" - U will find it there.


----------



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

Found it.
Thanks much!

Keech


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------

